# Semi-Novice Beer and Port Questions



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

I have been enjoying port for about a year (coinciding with me flying down the cigar slope on a bobsled) and really enjoy Fonseca Bin 27 and Taylor Fladgate LBV and 10yr. I LOVE Taylor 20yr so I am trying to get more in depth information so I can broaden my horizons. First the port questions:

Has anyone here had Warres Otima 10yr and if so, how is it compared to Fonseca Bin 27 or Taylor Fladgate LBV or 10yr?

Has anyone had Quinta de Ventozelo 10yr? If so, how does it stack up to some of the other $20-30 ports?

As for the beer, my palate is much more developed than when it comes to port but for background information, I have sampled 100s of different craft brewery beers and my favorites run with Stouts and IPAs. In other words, I like beers very hoppy or very malty. As of right now, I still love Samuel Smith's Oatmea; Stout, Young's Double Chocolate Stout, Redhook IPA, St Arnold's Elissa IPA, Hop Head IPA, Shiner Bock, the Marzen and Festbier at Gordon Biersch and that is all that is jumping out at me right now. I am ready to venture into trappist brews but would like some guidance so here goes the questions:

Which Chimay should I start with? Which Duvel? What other Belgian/Trappist ales are good to start with?

Are there any lesser known standout IPAs that I should try?



thanks for helping.


P.S. Since Tennessee has crappy alcohol laws when it comes to shipping, I would be very interested in trading or PPing someone if they can procure me a bottle of Yalumba 50yo.

scottie


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

Im like you I love stouts partic youngs oatmeal stout, as for the trappist ive tried a few (got a hefty buzz off of one bottle) im really up in the air about em, my taste changes weekly, what Ive learned about drinking them is that you need to drink them from a wide rimmed glass to let it breath and gets some air mixed dont drink it strait from the bottle or youll poor it down the drain you dont wanna do that as ther not that cheap , the few ive had were good.Off the top of my head I think St Arnolds was 1 that i had. i think it had a monk on the front not sure..
sorry its not more informative


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

Go after Ommegang Three Philosophers, and I don't think you'll be disappointed.

Also, try Leffe...anything Leffe. The dark is my favorite, but the blonde is far tastier than you'd expect.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Volfan..I just started getting into trappist/abbey/belgian style beers as well and I just started buying them without any rhyme or reason. I haven't had one yet that I didn't like (maybe that means Im just an alcoholic, dunno ). Anyway, as a fellow novice take this post with a grain of salt since Im not anywhere near educated on these brews.

I believe there are only about 6 or 7 trappist breweries but each one seems to have a couple different brews. Anyway, my favorites so far are Rochefort and Orval. The Rochefort had this strong smokey taste, not like a peaty scotch, more like charcoal. I love all things smokey, so this was a natural to shoot up my favorites so far list. Orval is just superb IMHO, and there is a ton of complexity. Fruits, spices, yeast, etc. Yum. Achel and Chimay are also very nice. I am still not sure of the difference between the diff. colors of Chimay, but have had them all and liked them all FWIW. Ive only had one kind of Achel, dont know if they make more. It came in a small bottle. 

The other belgian beers Ive had and liked a lot are Duvel, Saison Dupont, Hoegaarden, and Leffe. Hoegaarden being white beer and quite light. Nice in the summer for sure. Duvel comes in at a whopping 9% ABV!! The Saison is labeled as a Belgian "farmhouse" ale, not sure what that means other than the fact that a belgian farmhouse is no doubt a cool place to get your drink on!

Someone suggested Three Philosophers by Ommegang. They are actually a microbrewery in NY but do their thing in the belgian style. Hennepin is DELICIOUS, and is my favorite out of their line, but yeah, Three Philosophers is good too. Ive had their Witte, Rar Vos, as well but didnt like them as much as the prev. two...

Anyway...Dont know how much this helped, but Cheers!


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

I can help with the beer, ports i am not that much into. any chimey, arrogant bastard, ufo heferweizen, I can keep going but those are some great ales and worth the money.


----------



## garilla (Sep 12, 2006)

volfan said:


> P.S. Since Tennessee has crappy alcohol laws when it comes to shipping, I would be very interested in trading or PPing someone if they can procure me a bottle of Yalumba 50yo.
> 
> scottie


You've thrown a bit of a challenge regarding your request. From the sounds of it, the 50yo Yalumba just might be discontinued. Not sure if this helps locate it for you or not, but this was the only distributor within the US listed by the company to import this class of port:

http://www.negociantsusa.com/pf_agency.asp?p=93

- Garilla


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

I've had the Fonseca Bin 27, it was ok but the 6grapes is better:2 and Taylor Fladgate i have chillin thxs2 chip. Lets kick it. Carlos (blueface) is the master of ports & loves2talk about it.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

volfan said:


> As for the beer, my palate is much more developed than when it comes to port but for background information, I have sampled 100s of different craft brewery beers and my favorites run with Stouts and IPAs. In other words, I like beers very hoppy or very malty. As of right now, I still love Samuel Smith's Oatmea; Stout, Young's Double Chocolate Stout, Redhook IPA, St Arnold's Elissa IPA, Hop Head IPA, Shiner Bock, the Marzen and Festbier at Gordon Biersch and that is all that is jumping out at me right now. I am ready to venture into trappist brews but would like some guidance so here goes the questions:
> 
> Which Chimay should I start with? Which Duvel? What other Belgian/Trappist ales are good to start with?
> 
> ...


Scottie,

I can't say that these are lesser known beers but they are ass kickers compared to what you've been drinking. They are must try beers!!!!
Stone IPA
Stone India IPA
Stone Imperial Russian Stout
Stone Arrogant Bastard Ale
Stone Double Bastard Ale
Stone 9th Anniversary IPA
Ale Smith Speedway Stout
Russian River Pliny The Younger
Russian River Pliny The Elder

These are just a few of the truly great beers out there! I use to drink beer a few times a week, however, I stopped about two years ago, as I am a level II Diabetic and the beer became a problem. I have over 150 bottles of top line beers, ales, etc., in my cellar. They are expensive to ship, and can only be shipped in small batches, but maybe we can work something out, possibly a trade for cigars. If your interested, let me know, and I'll put together a listing of what I have and PM you.

Johnny


----------



## NCatron (Sep 7, 2005)

The best "real" Belgians I've had are Delerium Tremens and Trippel Karmeliet. But I think you'll enjoy almost any of them, unless you're one of the rare people who are just allergic to Belgians. (I can't drink much Unibroue, something about their yeast makes me shudder, and they're using a Belgian strain.)


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

volfan said:


> Which Chimay should I start with? Which Duvel? What other Belgian/Trappist ales are good to start with?
> 
> scottie


Scottie,

I forgot to mention about the above styles of beer. The very best brands, IMHO, are:

Unibroue
Westmalle
Rochefort Trappistes
Chimay
New Belgium

My favorites of each, as I recall were:

Westmalle Dubble
Unibroue Trois Pistole
Rochefort Trappistes 6
Chimay Rouge (Red)
New Belgium Abby Grand Gru

Johnny


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Thank the Maker someone mentioned the Unibroue products. Although the sanctioned Trappist ales are all nice (Rochefort being my fav; Orval has a mineral quality I dislike, while Chimay is good but tends toward champagne overtones--not good for cigars IMHO!), the wide range of excellent ales from Unibroue in Quebec makes them a brewer worth exploring. Their anniversary ales are always spectacular, and the "Terrible" is truly a monster that must be consumed with a spoon (it's that thick). My faves are Maudite and the recent Seigneurale, and of course, Fin Du Monde. Plus they have the best label artwork hands-down of any brewer in the world (well, except maybe Stone). 

Although I detect subtle flavor differences, to my taste, the primary differences between the different Chimays have to do with alcohol content--the Gran Reserva (blue) is the strongest at 9% abv, and to my tastes presents heavier roasted malt and champagne grape flavors than, say the Premier (red), from which I get more floral and sweet notes.

EDIT: just learned that Chimay also makes cheese. Yumm....


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Not sure if you have tried these beers before or not. Bells Brewery in Kalamazoo, Michigan makes some really good beers and also Three Floyds in Hammond, Indiana makes some good beers as well. From Bells the Hopslam is really good and also their Expedition Stout. From Three Floyds their Alpha King and Pride and Joy are great.
http://www.bellsbeer.com/default.asp
http://www.threefloyds.com/
Not sure if you have been to this site or not but it has great reviews and ratings of beer. The expedition stout by Bells has great ratings.
http://www.ratebeer.com/Beer/bells-expedition-stout/3214/


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

volfan said:


> Has anyone here had Warres Otima 10yr and if so, how is it compared to Fonseca Bin 27 or Taylor Fladgate LBV or 10yr?


The Warre Otima is a better product than both ports you mentioned (cost more too). Ramos Pinto, Taylor, and Ferreira are considered the best 10 year tawny. My favorite Tawny is the Dow 20 year.

As for LBV's, go for Warres, Noval, and Ferreira. Look for unfiltered LBV's. Rozes LBV is suppose to be good too. I picked up a bottle but have not tried it yet. At the near $30.00 price, cosider 1995 Vintage Ports. Both Dow and Taylor had excellent value 95's. The 1994's go for at least triple the 95's but in the big picture are not "that" much better.

Yes on the Unibroue beers. Le Fin de Monde is got to be on the top 25 beers of the world list!


----------

